# Cruze 1.8L Auto Transmission Failure !!!



## Atif (Sep 3, 2013)

I own a Chevy cruze 2010 model 1.8L petrol in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. I have been quite unsatisfied with the issues that are on and off in the car but this time things have gone terribly wrong. One fine day the car just decides itself not to move forward when put its in the "drive" gear. The reverse gear however works fine. I had towed the car to the dealer workshop where after a 2 weeks "diagnosis" it was found that a valve has to be replaced which will cost $3000++. The car has always been serviced on time in the dealer workshop and now its just crossed the 100,000km mark. Not to forget the car had just been serviced for the 100,000km service 15 days before this incident occurred !

I need an answer to this that why has this major breakdown occurred even after regular servicing at the dealer workshop. When being shocked with the cost of transmission repair, I have been told by the service advisor that few cars have already come with the same issue before. 

I feel I have made a terrible mistake buying a chevy and now I have to pay a huge amount of money and I have no guarantee that I can even sell off the car and make up for my loss. Its hardly been 3 years now. Comparing to a toyota/nissan in the same range they offer a 5 year unlimited mileage warranty in the region and have much better performance when it comes to AC/mileage/fast response in transmission shifting !

Who is gona pay for this repair now?? Its well known that this is a mechanical fault of chevy transmission which hardly even lasts 3 years !


----------

